# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Homestead

## JoshA

We recently celebrated our anniversary at the Homestead resort in Hot Springs, Virginia. This resort seemingly spreads over an entire Allegheny valley. They have more facilities than anyone can possibly want including archery, falconry, an equestrian center, skiing, bowling, and three golf courses:

 

They have a scenic gorge with many waterfalls:

 

Good hiking:

 

 

 

 

Fine dining:

 

It all makes for happy celebrants:

----------


## Dennis

What a trifecta:

Beautiful scenery

Beautiful food

Beautiful couple


Nice!

----------


## amyb

Really great photos of a special place for a spec ial time. Congrats on the anniversary guys!

----------


## JoshA

Merci, Den and Amy.

----------


## tim

Josh,

Terrific report and photos!  A question, how does one participate in the falconry?

----------


## JoshA

tim: I didn't do the falconry but heard a bit about it. It would be a lesson about hunting with trained birds of prey. I guess if you know what you're doing (not me) you would participate in the hunt for squirrels and such. Prompted by your question, I found some information  at this link  about the service provider for the Homestead and also the Greenbrier. We had been to the Greenbrier a few years ago and it has many similarities to the Homestead. It's a few valleys further west in West Virginia.

----------


## amyb

That is a unique class I would take just for the photo op and to watch the birds "do their thing"!

----------


## tim

Josh,

The Falconry class looks like something I would enjoy.  We too have visited both the Greenbrier and the Homestead, but not in several years.  Seems to me like the staff at the Greenbrier used to have somewhat of an attitude that turned me off, but it's been a lot of years since we were there.

----------


## JoshA

All I know about falconry, I learned from SNL. 

Will Forte as The Falconer

----------


## rivertrash

> All I know about falconry, I learned from SNL. 
> 
> Will Forte as The Falconer



Funny, funny stuff.

----------


## JEK

Josh -- happy anniversary! The Homestead is a great place for celebration.

----------


## julianne

Wonderful pictures. Went to the Homestead many years ago when we briefly lived in VA---quite a spectacular place. Congratulations on your anniversary!

----------


## JoshA

John and Julia: Merci bien.

----------


## GramChop

wow...what a beautiful place to spend your anniversary, josh!  thanks for sharing such fabulous photographs!!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, GC. Because I'm sure you will appreciate it, I'll post a picture of the best thing I ate there. Better even than profiteroles if you can imagine it. Vanilla ice cream in a chocolate shell with hazelnuts, I think. I should have asked for the recipe. I'd go back just for this:

----------


## GramChop

oh.....my.....goodness....!  i may have to cheat on my profiteroles!  that bowl of lusciousness makes my salivary glands go nuts!  i can see why this would be a reason to return!  yum...yum...yum!!!

----------

